
Is it legal to use a program to apply for jobs - dimpu
I&#x27;m frustrated with the process of applying for jobs on job boards and other sites answering same questions again. So I have created a python bot to do that task for me. I wanted to make that script as open source. But is it legal?
======
davelnewton
Depends on the TOS of the site you're applying on.

------
user365
They might not have caught on yet. Post it on GitHub and see how long it stays
up. Worst happens, GitHub takes it down.

